# DealExtreme Flash light



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone recommend a super bright flash light from DealExtreme in the Cree XR-E LED Light powered with a 18650 battery. Required to have a good throw with a little spread so thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> Anyone recommend a super bright flash light from DealExtreme in the Cree XR-E LED Light powered with a 18650 battery. Required to have a good throw with a little spread so thanks for any suggestions.


This one uses a Cree Q-5 powered from one 18650. A lot of people seem to like it. This is the thread that talks about it> 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453791 There are other torches that use one 18650. I happen to own one of these > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16240
It is powered with a single Cree R-2 drop-in module.While it is brighter when using two CR123A Li-ion's it also runs very well on one single 18650, although slightly dimmer ( hard to tell ). With the 18650 it has a much longer run time ( 1.5hr ) This torch makes a good helmet light as it has a narrow beam for good throw.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> This one uses a Cree Q-5 powered from one 18650. A lot of people seem to like it. This is the thread that talks about it>
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453791 There are other torches that use one 18650. I happen to own one of these > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16240
> It is powered with a single Cree R-2 drop-in module.While it is brighter when using two CR123A Li-ion's it also runs very well on one single 18650, although slightly dimmer ( hard to tell ). With the 18650 it has a much longer run time ( 1.5hr ) This torch makes a good helmet light as it has a narrow beam for good throw.


Thanks Cat that looks like a good helmet light that your using do you have any suggestions for a powerful handlebar light from DealExtreme or a light that can be used in pairs to give a good throw on the handlebars.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

That above Torch likely won't work well with 18650's think 1/2 power sadly, I'd go for this 18650 specific 1 with a bigger reflector if you want throw.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17259

Alternatively for a similar price you could run 2 of these, there really small and light but you will need 2.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15335

Bar Mounted you'll want the flood and output of this sucker.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16092

Or a MC-E it's got a better throw but I prefer the pure white of the P7.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16500


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

There is a WF-502 on Dx thats powered by one 18650 about $18.50, however there are reports of it coming with a Q5, however the difference in negligible. 

16092 is easily the best option for the bars, its the best P7 (in my and turveyd's opinion) on Dx at a ridiculously cheap price now! I use 2 on my bars one off a turboferret battery holder 1S4P, to give 5 hrs runtime and a second for use on the fast bits.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok thanks guys you have sold me on the P7 16092 for bar mounted and the SpiderFire C-R8 Cree R2-WC 3-Mode 250-Lumen LED Flashlight for helmet mounted.

I will get two of the 16092 to mount on the bar do you guys have a preference to the mounts you use for these torches?

@moggy82 what is this "turboferret battery holder 1S4P" you speak off I tried a search on DE but came up empty do you have a link?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

}SkOrPn--7 said:


> Thanks Cat that looks like a good helmet light that your using do you have any suggestions for a powerful handlebar light from DealExtreme or a light that can be used in pairs to give a good throw on the handlebars.


Like the others have said, the P-7 torches make great bar mounted lights. Usually they are sold as either two mode ( high-low ) or mult-mode. Run time on high ( 500-600lm ) is usually in the 50min to 60min range with diminished output there after. With multi-modes you have the option of choosing a mid-range for extended run times. The choice is yours.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to look on www.turboferret.co.uk, however the torch we had recommended has a driver that can only take the input of 1 battery, when i tried 4 in parallel, it blew my driver and i had to get a new one. It might of just been my driver though but im not risk my other one to find out. Apparently dx sku.12060 works ok.

Plenty of mounts out there, but none are that brilliant, either they look crap or dont hold the light sturdy enough.

i decided to make my own using this mount as a start point and went to my local bike shop and grabbed loads of reflector mounts, had a play with my spare bolts box and came up with these.

Check out my pinkbike for more pics

Chris


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks moggy for the link tonight I was about to try and google it but you saved me the trouble and now I see what it is your talking about. Still that is a hefty price for that Ferret and something I can duplicate for a few $$$. That is strange that running that setup would blow your driver but something I might test anyway to find out as there cheap enough to waste but thanks for the heads up.

On the bracket side of things that is a great idea you used and a great setup not too mention a net job but I enjoyed looking at your images so I'm keen to get started.

Cheers buddy appreciate all the advice and help folks.


----------



## Kerry McClelland (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.cross-mark.com/trustfire-rechargeable-tr18650-battery-p-1724.html?cPath=76

I had bought this battery: TR18650


----------

